# Vida Guerra's Camera Phone Hacked



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

these pics came out last night.... not sure if it's a repost

not work safe, by the way

*LINK REMOVED PORN*

Click "next" to view full size images of each shot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Daaayum!!
Look at that Ass!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

in before the


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow....


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

fuckin awesome, what an ass


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

w0w!!!!!!!!!!!! good thing i saw it before this gets locked


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

now way... pix of the MUFF... LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I sent the link to my home email so I can view it when I get home, thanks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

saw it before it was gone


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

if, for some reason, the mods want to deprive you all of this link... PM me and i'll give it out


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

now that is an ass..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh Baby!! SCORE!!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

in before







again


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

link removed... and I got to see it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phreakah said:


> if, for some reason, the mods want to deprive you all of this link... PM me and i'll give it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know full well this is against the rules. Enjoy your 7 day break.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

awe man... at least he had somewhat good intentions...

i guess he could have just posted that he has the pix and PM te link to everyone...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> awe man... at least he had somewhat good intentions...
> 
> i guess he could have just posted that he has the pix and PM te link to everyone...
> 
> ...


nope. This isnt an Internet porn trading site. If anyone else wants to post the link, go ahead.... test me.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i wont argue that...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Someone PLEASE PLEASE give me the link!!!

PLEASE!!!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

if anyone has said link and wants to PM me with it, thatd be great...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Someone PLEASE PLEASE give me the link!!!
> 
> PLEASE!!!
> [snapback]976764[/snapback]​


ur under age no?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> if anyone has said link and wants to PM me with it, thatd be great...
> [snapback]976768[/snapback]​


damn, i missed out on the fun too


----------



## phreakahc (Apr 12, 2005)

PM me for the link


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

phreakahc said:


> PM me for the link
> [snapback]976783[/snapback]​


hmm Double Member ?????

Last I heard , Creating double accounts is another offense for a longer stay in the Padded Room ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW, xenon dont like it when you mess with him...

come on man... RULES are RULES...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phreakahc said:


> PM me for the link
> [snapback]976783[/snapback]​


Thats unfortunate. Enjoy your banishment.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lol
Too bad hes getting a 7 Day break, but its true, Rules are Rules.

But man, Did anyone else see that Ass?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> phreakahc said:
> 
> 
> > PM me for the link
> ...


hey thar Trey.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> lol
> Too bad hes getting a 7 Day break, but its true, Rules are Rules.
> 
> But man, Did anyone else see that Ass?
> ...


Not 7 days anymore.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> lol
> Too bad hes getting a 7 Day break, but its true, Rules are Rules.
> 
> But man, Did anyone else see that Ass?
> ...


Yup, i saved all the pix... sent them out to my bois...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...











I stand Corrected


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Way to go Mike, you might have had a perfectly valid reason for banishment, but I think we can build on this until you're banning people just because you don't like them. Baby steps mike, baby steps


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > phreakahc said:
> ...


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i missed all the fun too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

someone send me the link


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im of age

send me a link through P.M


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death and Caribe , quit yo Crying , you have been pmed 
Little Boys , Dont let Sweet Lu have these


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn I always miss out on the good stuff.

Dammit Mike, you should let me regulate







Go back to your corner!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I found the pics.

Good stuff if they are truly real.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I found the pics.
> 
> Good stuff if they are truly real.
> [snapback]977105[/snapback]​


Eh, theyre not that good.

Damn you guys get off to easily.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > I found the pics.
> ...


I find amateur photos like that to be a lot more fun than staged poses and stuff.

I think that she is a beautiful girl, but they are nothing amazing. I never said that I got off on them did I? If they are real, then its a chance to see her without all the glamour and staged picutres.

Geez Ms Nattereri, you jealous?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Way to go Mike, you might have had a perfectly valid reason for banishment, but I think we can build on this until you're banning people just because you don't like them. Baby steps mike, baby steps
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hehehe


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that chix butt is the best...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > I found the pics.
> ...


Not that good?...what the hell r you talking about???...bootylicious


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Um, not trying to get banned or anything, but I wouldn't think it's too hard to find the pics if you take 3 seconds to actually look for them instead of just asking here over & over.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

freak1199 said:


> POST DELETED
> [snapback]977240[/snapback]​


WTF is this dude talking about.

Just leave


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Bye bye then









Edit:

How does this guy keep posting after he was banished?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Your a loser man..don't post that sh*t here
Stop making new accounts too..

Loser


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Your a loser man..don't post that sh*t here
> Stop making new accounts too..
> 
> Loser
> ...


while i strongly believe in following the rules for the good of the pfury community, vida guerra is the shiznit and so are those pics


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > I found the pics.
> ...


Not good compared to what?

You won't even post pictures of yourself and you say that a sex icons nekkid pics aren't that good?

It's like me saying a picture of say, brad pitt isn't that good.

Whatever.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Playboydontcurr said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > Your a loser man..don't post that sh*t here
> ...


I totally agree that she is f*cking hot as hell..but the place for those pics aren't at a Piranha hobbyists website


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahahahahah this guy makes me laugh


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

freak1199 said:


> POST DELETED
> [snapback]977240[/snapback]​


Bye dude......and about the link you posted...that was nothing...I've seen better


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I truly admire his persistance - this dude will do whatever it takes including being banned 3 different times to bring us the pictures that 99 % of us can find ourselves by doing a google search in about 3 seconds


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and i must say that other chic also has a sweet friggin ass 
the one in the bottom right


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

THIS is not a porn site... there are kids in here...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> THIS is not a porn site... there are kids in here...
> [snapback]977427[/snapback]​










then take down your avatar


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

my av is not porn, dumbass..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> my av is not porn, dumbass..
> [snapback]977444[/snapback]​










it was a joke


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aw f*ck, Lemmywinks is in this thread, now you've gone and corrupted a minor









(only playing lemmy, you ass-hampster)

Seriously though, coming back after an IP ban to repost the link, that really is persistence


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I heard Jeremy Shockey tapped that ass

nice-looking cooch, fo' sho' !


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

just another IP to add to the list. later dude.

BTW, I deleted your pitiful little goodbye post... ****


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

vida is a beast but serena booty is bigger


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> my av is not porn, dumbass..
> [snapback]977444[/snapback]​


May not be porn, but...you know...come on...you know...


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

You would think that celebrities would learn after Pamela Anderson & Paris. Don't film yourself and definatley don't keep any pics on an internet accessable device.

I'm glad they ignore these rules though!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > my av is not porn, dumbass..
> ...


uhhh... i knew that...


----------

